# USPS delivery confirmation ARGH!!!!



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

USPS delivery confirmation ARGH!!!!

Sent a package From Seattle to New York City area (Long Island Bethpage PO)

1. the person asked me Aug 28ish about package.
2. package sent Aug 1 and tracked to Bethpage Post Office Aug 5.

After messages and phone calls (2 returned phone calls!!!) 
They still can't find package!!! they asked Package Reciever to go to Post Office.
They can't find a 3" cube box.

Anybody else had issues?
What good is Delivery Confirmation? 
What should I do next?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, I bought some stuff from Mittens, and because there was a can of paint in the box, it had to go parcel post. Shipped on 8/15, and still shows in Dyer, IN today!  USPS has their own internal tracking label on the box besides the one we paid for, and neither help a darn bit. I'm not blaming anyone BUT the postal system. This was no little box either! They screwed up big time!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
My USPS station has some picky People to deal with. I packed a box up to send out and they wouldn't take it because it was too small even though I had just received the same box in the mail several days before. For the record they say it MUST be 3"X5"
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yup, I bought some stuff from Mittens, and because there was a can of paint in the box, it had to go parcel post. Shipped on 8/15, and still shows in Dyer, IN today!  USPS has their own internal tracking label on the box besides the one we paid for, and neither help a darn bit. I'm not blaming anyone BUT the postal system. This was no little box either! They screwed up big time!!


TY 4 the head's up...
sending CJ's chassis out USPS INSURED 2day!!!
sry CJ, been "Under" the Weather..agi'n :drunk:

Pete

got my cubes last week... on a "Trust 4 Payment"....
so i can vouce that u mailed w/ u say u did CW :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> Howdy:
> My USPS station has some picky People to deal with. I packed a box up to send out and they wouldn't take it because it was too small even though I had just received the same box in the mail several days before. For the record they say it MUST be 3"X5"
> Clyde-0-Mite


hey Clyde :wave:

THAT is "B-S"....
i mail out (but usually get more in than out) 
in 3X3's ALL the time..

Bubba:dude:


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> Howdy:
> My USPS station has some picky People to deal with. I packed a box up to send out and they wouldn't take it because it was too small even though I had just received the same box in the mail several days before. For the record they say it MUST be 3"X5"
> Clyde-0-Mite


The Post Office wants the boxes to be larger so its more of a challenge to loose the package! :jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The old fart that just retired at our PO used to pull the same 3X5 crap on me. The added problem now is the PO is doing an internal audit kinda thing, and all parcels are supposed to have "their" tracking on it, not that it does any good as I've found. They can't fit the postage and the tracking on little boxes, unless they go on the side... but they don't get scanned right that way. By the time you put the address and return on a 3X3 box, is there room for the postage even!! :lol:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The USPS seldom fails to unimpress.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Small boxes are more difficult for the automated handling/conveyor systems. The majority of sorting is automated. It really is in your best interest to use 3x5 as a minimum size even if you feel it should be otherwise. Hope the missing package shows up.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

The thing that everyone is missing about slotcarman's box ,,,,is that it was HUGE, as Fucillo Chevrolet would say. They can't find a box that fits their criteria AND has their internal tracking #'s AND Delivery Confrmation #'s on it. What a bunch of crap!! Sounds like some five year olds excuse to me. JMHOFO!! pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My MIA box showed up today!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: And it was big, piggie. It was packed in an AW 12 car case!! Tracking was just about useless, because the Gary, IN post office never scanned it. It showed up this morning at my post office, and that was the first time it was scanned since it shipped on August 15th. Nineteen days because of a can on paint.. But at least it showed up! 

I was to emphasize that this problem was not Mittens fault!! I've gotten nothing but stellar service from Park Lane Hobbies. The problem was with USPS taking 19 days on a parcel post that should have been here on the 22nd, that USPS failed to track correctly, and that would have been shipped priority if I didn't need a can of paint. :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> My MIA box showed up today!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: And it was big, piggie. It was packed in an AW 12 car case!! Tracking was just about useless, because the Gary, IN post office never scanned it. It showed up this morning at my post office, and that was the first time it was scanned since it shipped on August 15th. Nineteen days because of a can on paint.. But at least it showed up!
> 
> I was to emphasize that this problem was not Mittens fault!! I've gotten nothing but stellar service from Park Lane Hobbies. The problem was with USPS taking 19 days on a parcel post that should have been here on the 22nd, that USPS failed to track correctly, and that would have been shipped priority if I didn't need a can of paint. :freak:



"Zapped" by "Mr. Zip"...Again.......

Bubba


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry Mr. Zip letcha down this time!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Our own little post office is contract, one of few left around here, not owned by the postal service. The postmaster runs a tight ship! That's where I take stuff, because they scan it in right in front of you. The bigger PO's close by set the stuff on a cart....... It has gotten to where I like UPS shipping because I can track my stuff terminal to terminal, and they email me where it is if I choose.


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

About a year ago, I ordered a dune buggy from Phil at RRR. He emailed me several weeks later and asked how I liked the dune buggy since it was a special order. I told him I was still waiting for the DB to arrive. He sent me the tracking no#'s. The box was tracked to my house but no package ever arrived.

I went to the PO regarding the insurance. The Post Master said the box was tracked to my residence, therefore I am NOT entitled to any insurance. I said the package was NOT delivered to my residence. (I never had a package stolen from the mailbox in the ten years I lived there) What's the point in getting insurance? The PO won't make good on it anyway!

Well, guess who won that argument................and it wasn't me. Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I ran across that situation before. The parcel was addressed wrong, and it went to 3rd St instead of 3rd Ave. Luckily, the folks at 3rd St gave it back to their mailman who in turn checked with my mail man. It was a frustrating one week delay not knowing if it was stolen from my front hall..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

1970tjet said:


> About a year ago, I ordered a dune buggy from Phil at RRR. He emailed me several weeks later and asked how I liked the dune buggy since it was a special order. I told him I was still waiting for the DB to arrive. He sent me the tracking no#'s. The box was tracked to my house but no package ever arrived.
> 
> I went to the PO regarding the insurance. The Post Master said the box was tracked to my residence, therefore I am NOT entitled to any insurance. I said the package was NOT delivered to my residence. (I never had a package stolen from the mailbox in the ten years I lived there) What's the point in getting insurance? The PO won't make good on it anyway!
> 
> Well, guess who won that argument................and it wasn't me. Joe



u'r "post-person" or kid(S) must b into slots...is all i can say..
sry...

Bubba


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I was disappointed by this service option several times, until I reread the title.
The USPS Delivery Confirmation feature is for delivery confirmation only. It is not
intended to track packages with. The fact that it may get scanned at a location from 
time to time, and show up in the online info, is just a bonus.

This service often gets confused and compared with UPS & Fed Ex tracking, but it
is completely different.

jmho


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

clydeomite said:


> Howdy:
> My USPS station has some picky People to deal with. I packed a box up to send out and they wouldn't take it because it was too small even though I had just received the same box in the mail several days before. For the record they say it MUST be 3"X5"
> Clyde-0-Mite


That sounds like something our main Post Office would do. That why i used the PO sub-station, the girl there never hassles me about anything.


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

Items with Delivery Confirmation are supposed to be scanned as follows:
1. Received when you drop it off to be sent
2. Scanned as "IN" and "OUT" at every sorting step along the way.
3. Scanned "IN" at your local post office, sometimes scanned "out for delivery" depending
upon the office size
4. Scanned "delivered" by your actual delivery person. 
5. If you as the receiver are not at home and the package is too large to fit in you mail box and have NOT given the post office directions about what to do with packages:
a. Package should be scanned as "attempted" and a notice should be left for you (orange form) as to where to pick up the package. 
b. You can leave directions for your postal delivery people to leave all packages in your garage, with neighbors, etc... 

Delivery Confirmation is only as good as the postal employees who are doing their job. If the BAR CODE gets destroyed and cannot be scanned the Postal people can still enter the numbers (if readable) manually. If the numbers under the Bar Code are unreadable the Delivery Confirmation process cannot be performed. There is really NO SPECIAL handling of Delivery Confirmation items other than this scanning process.

Certified Mail, Insured and Express mail give you the special handling procedures that may be more secure. It still all comes down to the UPS, Fed EX and USPS employees doing their best to make sure YOUR package is placed someplace at your residence so YOU know it arrived and it is in a safe place if you are not at home. When I didn't live in an apartment complex with an office that accepted packages, I ALWAYS left notice with the Post Office to leave me a notice and I would pick up the package. Once my landlord's teenager signed for a phone system delivered by UPS. I spent a month with UPS trying to get an answer as to WHY they left a package with a teenager (actually saw the kid's signature from the scanner they carry). Eventually got money from the land lady after I proved her kid was a thief (he admitted to selling the phone). Had the kid signed for a USPS package (without my permission) and done the same, he would have faced Federal Charges. USPS employees are not allowed to leave mail/parcels with any "children" unless specifically authorized by the receiver(s) of the mail for that residence. 

FYI, the package size questions should be answered on the usps.com web-site. I've seen packages as small as soft drink cans in the mail. Someone actually sent "a message in a bottle" using a Poland Springs plastic water bottle. It had a proper label and postage on it. However, I believe a surcharge was applied because the bottle could not be scanned by the machines.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so whats the general mailing time for an envelope across borders?i am still waiting on payment for a car and would like to get the car in the hands of the buyer asap as he is paying top dollar for it


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

From my experience, any delay across borders is in the hands of the receiving country. I've never had to wait (excessively) for payments from Europe, South America or Canada. I would say for a letter to Canada from anywhere in the contiguous 48 states and Alaska should arrive at any destination in Canada in at least a week (or less). 

I've had packages sent to Belgium for instance, that took 6 weeks to get there (no holiday delays in either country). Some type of hold up in customs, the package was opened by them (Belgium customs), and resealed (somewhat). Everything was there, but the box and packaging were either damaged or missing. I've gotten into the habit of taking photos of the contents of boxes and the outside of boxes of ANY ORDER sent outside of the USA. 

I also keep my photos of items I sell until after I hear the buyer has received the items.
I also record serial numbers (when applicable) so there is no confusion or substitutions anywhere along the way. 

I have also resisted sending orders to WORK PLACE Mail rooms as one BUYER never received a $100 order and the mail room "had no idea" where the box was, even with the delivery confirmation showing the item was delivered on the date and time recorded. Lucky for the customer I had duplicates, but I still got burnt for the original order being "lost".


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

a week or so huh?its been two and a half weeks now.he has confirmed i gave him the correct mailing address,so neither party screwed up.sigh...hurry up and wait.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Update
Seattle WA to Long Island NY
8/1/11 8/5/11 Bethpage USPS
Delivered around 8/24 to local address
got phone message blaming weather
Hurricane over labor day? effect this? 
neither sleet or snow yah yah yah
I guess delivery confirmation got me a phone call.


----------

